# occhiali da sole



## heytherejules

Ciao 
Sto svolgendo degli esercizi in spagnolo, il mio livello è elementare.
Devo scrivere di cosa si ha bisogno a seconda delle condizioni atmosferiche.

Es: C'è il sole e ho bisogno di un paio di occhiali da sole.

Come si traduce esattamente "occhiali da sole"? Ho fatto una ricerca con Google ma sembra che non ci sia differenza tra _anteojos de sol_, _lentes de sol_ e _gafas de sol_.
Sono sinonimi? Qual è l'espressione più usata? Sono molto confusa


----------



## sevillista

Non ho mai sentito "anteojos de sol" oppure "lentes de sol", soltanto "gafas de sol". Non so se i due primi termini si usano in America, ma in Spagna le chiamamo "gafas de sol".

Saluti.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, in Spagna si dice solo "gafas", gli altri si usano in America Latina.


----------



## 0scar

_Anteojos_ o_ lentes _de sol,_ gafas _se usa solo para remedar a los españoles.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _Anteojos_ o_ lentes _de sol,_ gafas en mi país (Argentina) y en más lugares de America Latina _se usa solo para remedar a los españoles.



Te has olvidado un pequeño detalle.
Comunque, e "que conste" che è il mio è solo un commento spassionato, se Heytherejules sta studiando spagnolo in un'università (o altra istituzione pubblica, come il Cervantes) italiana, la cosa più probabile è che le lezioni (e quindi il vocabolario usato) vengano impartite in spagnolo della Spagna. È un semplice dato di fatto, senza nessuna polemica. 

Insomma, come dicevo nell'altro post e come aveva già specificato Sevillista, in Spagna "occhiali" si dice "gafas", le "lentes" sono semplicemente le "lenti" e gli "anteojos" un binocolo...


----------



## 0scar

Dudar de que no se sobrentienda que los españoles no se remedan a sí mismos va por cuenta tuya.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

0scar said:


> _Anteojos_ o_ lentes _de sol,_ gafas _se usa solo para remedar a los españoles.



Curiosamente en el centro y sur de México escuchar _gafas de sol _es muy común, sin intención de remedo.


----------



## 0scar

En Colombia también dicen_ gafas _sin problema.
Y si uno presta atención escuchará también decir _espejuelos, _aquí y allá_._


----------



## Geviert

Gafas, anteojos, lentes, (anche _espejuelos_) sono sinonimi e hanno lo stesso significato secondo il DRAE. Certamente nel parlato iberico si usa di più _gafas de sol_ e nel parlato ispano-americano le altri varianti. La differenza nacque dalla mera preferenza nella denotazione: Il termine "gafas" deriva dalla funzione originaria di ciò che adesso è la montatura.  



> se Heytherejules sta studiando spagnolo in un'università (o altra  istituzione pubblica, come il Cervantes) italiana, la cosa più probabile  è che le lezioni (e quindi il vocabolario usato) vengano impartite in  spagnolo della Spagna. È un semplice dato di fatto,


 Questo è un modello alquanto superato in pedagogia della lingua (magari negli anni 60). Adesso si lascia, salvo nei casi di precisi americanismi, che l'allievo scopra da solo le differenze lessicali (se è ciò che intendi con "spagnolo della Spagna").


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> ..........le "lentes" sono semplicemente le "lenti" ...



Questa non l'ho capita. Perché, tu per "lenti da sole" cosa intendi se non "occhiali da sole"?


----------



## Neuromante

infinite sadness said:


> Questa non l'ho capita. Perché, tu per "lenti da sole" cosa intendi se non "occhiali da sole"?


Nada, como mucho que hay un niño quemando una hormiga con una lupa.
En España "Lentes" no significa "gafas" desde hace casi un siglo, no llegó a cuajar como palabra.


----------



## ursu-lab

Infinite, gli occhiali sono formati da "lenti" + "montatura". Le "lenti" sono "las lentes", la "montatura" è la "montura", e gli "occhiali" sono "las gafas". Ora è abbastanza chiaro? Se vuoi ti faccio un disegno 
O non mi dirai che in Italia qualcuno dice "lenti da sole" per dire "occhiali da sole": "guarda che belle lenti da sole rayban..." ?????
Comunque in Spagna (gli spagnoli) dicono solo "gafas" per dire "occhiali", non "per lo più".

PS: @Geviert: sono vecchia ma non così tanto. Lo spagnolo all'università in Italia l'ho studiato nei primi anni '90 (anche se lo parlavo già da diversi anni). Ed era rigorosamente spagnolo della Spagna, lo siento... Non sto dicendo che sia giusto o meno ma comprensibile sì. In Europa si studia, in "generale" e per una questione di vicinanza culturale (voglio dire come primo gradino di partenza), lo spagnolo, l'inglese, il portoghese o il francese parlati in Europa, non ci trovo niente di strano...


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi riferivo alla lingua italiana. Se tu dici che las lentes sono solo "lenti", non capisco cosa vuoi dire, perché in italiano l'espressione "lenti da sole" è largamente usata e comunemente intesa per indicare gli "occhiali da sole".


----------



## Geviert

Infatti, mi chiedevo anch'io.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Mi riferivo alla lingua italiana. Se tu dici che las lentes sono solo "lenti", non capisco cosa vuoi dire, perché in italiano l'espressione "lenti da sole" è largamente usata e comunemente intesa per indicare gli "occhiali da sole".


 
Largamente usata? Dove, scusa? Come il "dopo di aver detto", magari...
 Tu dici, in italiano, nel XXI secolo, da Milano a Lampedusa passando per
Cagliari e l'Isola d'Elba, "guarda che belle lenti da sole RB che mi sono comprato" per riferirti agli occhiali da sole nell'insieme? Montatura compresa?
E perché no delle lenti stufate e bollenti negli occhi, visto che potrebbero essere pure delle lenticchie?

Vabbè, lasciamo perdere. Non capisco cosa ci sia di divertente nel fare apposta del casino per rovinare i thread e confondere la gente che cerca semplicemente una risposta a una domanda. Ma ognuno si diverte come può...


----------



## infinite sadness

Nel XX secolo era così, non so se è cambiato qualcosa.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dev'essere cambiato dopo la IGM, perché i miei nonni 90enni non hanno mai usato come sinonimi "lenti" e "occhiali"


----------



## Geviert

Mi sembrano entrambi legittimi, pure nello scritto (e pure nel XXI secolo). 

Link 1.
Link 2.
Link 3. 
ecc.

Si tratta semplicemente di un utilizzo per estensione (cfr. metonimia).


----------



## olaszinho

La distinzione fra lenti da sole e lenti da vista può esserci dall'ottico, in un negozio d'occhiali o dall'oculista. L'utilizzo di lenti da sole come sinonimo dell'italiano occhiali da sole o dello spagnolo _*gafas de sol* _non l'ho mai udito in vita mia ma, come si suol dire, c'è sempre tempo per imparare.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ovviamente dall'ottico si comprano le lenti da sole da far montare negli occhiali. Però Armani, Gucci, D&G e altri stilisti italiani e, in generale, i negozi di abbigliamento e accessori, vendono "occhiali da sole", non lenti. Anzi, per essere precisi, nel XXI sec. vendono "eyewear"...


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione
*


> *Cari amici,
> 
> Proseguite pure la discussione su lenti da sole come possibile sinonimo di occhiali da sole nel forum apposito (Solo Italiano).
> Qui parliamo solo di quale sia la corrispondenza in spagnolo.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------



## daniel743

Per finirla...

C'è il sole e ho bisogno di un paio di occhiali da sole
Hay sol y necesito un par de gafas (España)
Hay sol y necesito un par de anteojos (Argentina)

Bye


----------



## Blechi

Non ho parole...
Una studentessa ci domanda che differenza o analogia ci sia tra 2 o 3 termini che sappiamo benissimo essere sinonimi - e se non lo sappiamo possiamo immaginarlo - e noi invece di spiegarle che lo spagnolo è lingua ufficiale di oltre 20 nazioni, molto distanti dalla Spagna, ci mettiamo a fare ogni possibile tipo di polemica?

Sono certa che il Mod vorrà cancellare questo messaggio perché non risponde alla domanda e ha ragione, ma spero che nel frattempo lo abbiate letto tutti e abbiate riflettuto un po'.

Comunque per rispondere alla domanda, anche se ho risposto implicitamente, tutti i termini che hai trovato e cioè _gafas, anteojos, lentes ecc. _sono usati qua e là. Io li conoscevo tutti ad eccezione di _espejuelos_, ma secondo me puoi tranquillamente imparare ed usare il termine che ti piace di più. Sono tutti validi come sono tutte valide le varianti di spagnolo parlate nel mondo. 
Amen.


----------



## daniel743

Solo una aclaración

En mi pais no son esas palabras tan "sinonimos"

Anteojos se usa para los que te protejen del sol.
Lentes son aquellos que tienen un cierto tipo de graduación.


----------



## honeyheart

daniel743 said:


> En mi pais no son esas palabras tan "sinonimos"


¿Y cuál es tu país?


----------



## Estopa

Solo como aclaración quisiera añadir que sí hay diferencias regionales entre los términos.

En España la palabra "anteojos" es sinónimo de "binoculares" o "prismáticos"

*anteojo**.* (De _antojo_, con recomposición etimológica).
* 1.     * m. Instrumento óptico que acerca las imágenes de los objetos lejanos.
* 2.     * m. pl.  *anteojo* binocular.
* 4.     * m. pl.  Gafas o lentes.
DRAE



Foto

No sé si el término seguirá siendo usual.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Tralasciando le polemiche, volevo solo dirvi che se passate da Porto Rico, gli occhiali da vista sono espejuelos e quelli da sole sono gafas de sol. Ciao


----------



## rosariograpa

También existe el término _Lentes oscuros. _Soy centroamericana, y se usa bastante. También se usa lentes para sol. Creo que dependiendo de la región, se puede hacer una gran combinación de palabras: lentes/gafas/anteojos de sol o para sol, y nunca sería incorrecto. Ahora ya sabes que *Lentes oscuros* es una más de las opciones que puedes usar.


----------

